# ***OFFICIAL*** Kenny Florian vs. Clay Guida Pre/Post Fight



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Kenny "KenFlo" Florian facing Clay "The Carpenter" Guida in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

I see the voting for this one is pretty split.

I'm picking Kenny because I think he can handle Clay whatever he decides to do. As usual Clay will keep the tempo high and keep coming forward but Kenny is so well rounded I can't see him being bettered by Clay.

Kenny to win by rear naked choke. 

This has the potential to be fight of the night.


----------



## supermel74 (Oct 15, 2006)

Kenny Florian could be a "World Champion" in a second tier promotion, but he'll always be a C+ fighter in the UFC.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think Guida takes this one his jaw is pretty solid and even if his takedowns aren't the best once he gets a hold of Kenny he isn't letting go, Guida at 120 MPH is gonna be to much for KenFlo.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Tough one to pick.. 

Pretty surprised Guida is that much of an underdog. I can see him TDing Kenflo in every round and taking a decision.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Im picking Guida on this one, i just cant see Kenflo finishing him, and 3 rounds leaves Guida with plenty of energy to fight off subs. 
Guida by gnp oh yes i am serious


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> Tough one to pick..
> 
> Pretty surprised Guida is that much of an underdog. I can see him TDing Kenflo in every round and taking a decision.


Really I don't see why Guida shouldn't be able to, as long as he is willing to give up the center of the cage to Florian he should be able to get the takedown. I mean lets be honest Kenny's TD defense is mainly compromised of grab onto the cage and hold on for dear life.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Grotty said:


> Im picking Guida on this one, i just cant see Kenflo finishing him, and 3 rounds leaves Guida with plenty of energy to fight off subs.
> Guida by gnp oh yes i am serious





Dude you REALLY need to see more Kenny Florian fights... I dont care for the dude i was the happiest person other then BJ Penn that night when BJ won, but thats only because Kenny Florian is deadly and i was scared he might catch BJ after that GSP fight he had. ALL Kenny has been doing is TRAINING and SLEEPING in the octegon and hes been training with GSP's couch for the last 2 months straight to add to his ALREADY world class fighting game. I dont see ONE thing guida will do other then being a punching bag and a show case for Kenny to start looking good again.... Guida would lose to Joe Stevenson and Gray Maynard... Guida needs to take his amazing chin and ignore Kennnys punches to his dome and just focus on making sure Kenny doesnt take him down because thats a insta loss, even though i think Guida would lose in a pure boxing match


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

OK, OK, OK GUYS WATCH THIS AMAZING PREDICTION!!!! KENNY FLORIAN WINS BY DOCTOR STOPPAGE FROM ELBOWS ON THE GROUND!!!! READ IT AND WEEP! Kenny is going to open up those scars that Deigo put on his head for life lol


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

guida by lay n pray all 3 rounds


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I think I'll take Guida by split decision. I can see this fight being very close, Florians damage vs. Guidas control. Guida will probably take Florian down when ever he wants, and Florian will proceed with his elbows from the bottom. For the short time the fight stays standing, Florian should have the advantage, but I just don't think it will stay there long enough to make it that significant to the judges. I also don't think he has the power to hurt Guida that much so the points he scores on the feet won't be enough.

Considering when Guida wins, it is usually by a close decision, I can see a judge leaning slightly in Florians favor with the other two giving it to Guida, but to me and to most people watching, it will be a unanimous decision victory for Guida. This sounds likely to me.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Machida Karate said:


> Dude you REALLY need to see more Kenny Florian fights... I dont care for the dude i was the happiest person other then BJ Penn that night when BJ won, but thats only because Kenny Florian is deadly and i was scared he might catch BJ after that GSP fight he had. ALL Kenny has been doing is TRAINING and SLEEPING in the octegon and hes been training with GSP's couch for the last 2 months straight to add to his ALREADY world class fighting game. I dont see ONE thing guida will do other then being a punching bag and a show case for Kenny to start looking good again.... Guida would lose to Joe Stevenson and Gray Maynard... Guida needs to take his amazing chin and ignore Kennnys punches to his dome and just focus on making sure Kenny doesnt take him down because thats a insta loss, even though i think Guida would lose in a pure boxing match


Ive watched plenty of Kenflos fights and he is good i just prefer Guida in this fight


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm a huge fan of Guida, but he's going to lose this one. 

Guida is especially susceptible to submissions. He'll go for the Captain Caveman spaz attack, wind up in Kenny's guard, Kenny will rain down elbows, Round 2, Guida is more weary, goes for sloppy TD, reversed, end game.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Kenny all the way man. Too well rounded, great cardio, gonna be too much for Guida. I'm actually surprised Clay's getting so many votes. Don't get me wrong, I love Clay, he's extremely talented, very exciting - but I think Kenny'll be a little too much for Clay.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Kenny all the way man. Too well rounded, great cardio, gonna be too much for Guida. I'm actually surprised Clay's getting so many votes. Don't get me wrong, I love Clay, he's extremely talented, very exciting - but I think Kenny'll be a little too much for Clay.



i dont think Cardio is a problem for Guida! if anything i think he can keep up a far more intense pace than Kenflo


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Grotty said:


> i dont think Cardio is a problem for Guida! if anything i think he can keep up a far more intense pace than Kenflo


Oh, nah I didn't mean that Kenny's 'great cardio' would be too much for Guida, but the combination of his all around skills along with his cardio would be. It's just that he'll be able to hang with Guida comfortably (who knows actually, Guida's a f'ing beast lmao) and should pick him apart for 3 rounds.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I think Guida takes this one his jaw is pretty solid and even if his takedowns aren't the best once he gets a hold of Kenny he isn't letting go, Guida at 120 MPH is gonna be to much for KenFlo.


I sure hope so.

War Guida


----------



## Franco (Sep 24, 2009)

I think I broke the tie in the vote. I'm backing Guida on this one.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Florian by bullshit split decision.


----------



## PunchYourNuts (Nov 12, 2009)

I voted for Kenny only because I am a fan of his. I honestly don't know who will actually win. I just picture Guida going like a bat out of hell on the ground, wheter or not it does damage I have no idea. If it stays standing, I like Kenny's chances.


----------



## tlilly (Nov 13, 2009)

Can kenny stop Clay's GnP? that will decide the match.

my answer is no. So Clay by ud.


----------



## Destroyer13 (Dec 9, 2009)

i go with clay, i just think hes tougher than florian and i see it going to distance.. so i say clay by split decision


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

I just cant help but think Clay was able to put Diego on his back and control him so well. Diego won because of his tenacity and abiloity to fight so well from his back. Kenny IMO just doesn't have the drive to beat Guida. 

Sure he can pick him apart on the feet and if he manages to get Clay's back he can take a year naked but I dont see Kenny being able to out scramble Guida like Diego was occasionaly able to due. Ontop of the Kenny doesnt have nearly as dangerous of a bottom game as Diego IMO. This may very well have the same outcome as Sherk vs Florian with Guida gaining the UD.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> ALL Kenny has been doing is TRAINING and SLEEPING in the octegon and hes been training with GSP's couch for the last 2 months straight to add to his ALREADY world class fighting game.


Ive really never been a fan of trying to win fights by cuts, whats "world class" about Kenflo? I would hope ppl realize its not his striking. His wrestling has never been all that spiffy and his core body strength is not up to snuff IMO. I think the only thing he dose real well is throw elbows his BJJ is also very good.

But world class as far as MMA? I just dont see it.



Machida Karate said:


> I dont see ONE thing guida will do other then being a punching bag and a show case for Kenny to start looking good again.... Guida would lose to Joe Stevenson and Gray Maynard...


I think he will get in close and smother kenflo, his wrestling is much better than Florian's, he should be able to take any elbows and just grind. Do you think Kenny will take Clay down get top position and sub him? If the answer is no then I think you have to give the fight to Clay. 

Kenflo might be able to out point Guida standing if he can get separation and turn it into a kick boxing match but I dont think he can do that. 


Machida Karate said:


> Guida needs to take his amazing chin and ignore Kennnys punches to his dome and just focus on making sure Kenny doesnt take him down because thats a insta loss, even though i think Guida would lose in a pure boxing match


I really doubt Kenflo will sub clay if Nate cant do it. I think Clay has shown us enough to know he's not going to be easy to submit for anyone and I dont see Florian as a exception. Its hard for me to see him even getting took down by Kenny in the first place but its very far from a "insta loss". As far as pure boxing or kick boxing sure he would probibly be out pointed but not KO'd and I dont see the exchanges being one way, Kenny might give more than he takes but he's going to take quite a few. 

This is a close fight but in the end Im taking Guida because I think he can dictate where the fight goes and control is a big advantage.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

I'd love to see Guida win this fight, but KenFlo will take it.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

KenFlo has this fight, I'd say by submission.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I dig Guida's emo entrance music.


----------



## supermel74 (Oct 15, 2006)

Time for Guida to crush this bush league bum


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

lol at Guida saying he will stop Kenny. Guida couldn't stop a nosebleed.

Guida by lay and pray decision.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

WAR GUIDA baby, the pace is to crazy.


----------



## Gonzo (May 19, 2009)

I think Clay is do for a stand up knock out, but I see Ken taking this one to the ground. I dont think Guida would ever tap out... even if his arm broke.

I think Florian takes this one by decision.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Kenny looking pretty damn good so far. He's still an arrogant douche though.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Kenny is whipping that ass!  They better not stop it.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

flo is tossing him around


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

LOL at Clay burping!


----------



## Hotspur (May 28, 2009)

Was that a burp?


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Hotspur said:


> Was that a burp?


Yes and a good one at that! lol


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Clay looks like a bleeding maniacal caveman!!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

First round was dope, this has potential to make FOTN.


----------



## Hotspur (May 28, 2009)

> Yes and a good one at that! lol


Aye impressive


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Kenny's brother is an idiot screaming out their entire game plan.

But this fight is over!


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

WOW kenny ..amazing fight


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Damn!

That was impressive.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, it's not surprising. KenFlo fought a good fight.


----------



## Gonzo (May 19, 2009)

its not over is it?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice. Very impressive.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Kenny by sub, just like I said. Nice finish!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

lol..owned.


----------



## Hotspur (May 28, 2009)

Good fight lads! :thumb02:


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

impressive win by Kenny


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Damn that sucks I kinda figured thats exactly what was going to happen but ohwell. Good fight and good win for Florian. Bad showing for Guida we know he is a better fighter than this. Just wasn't on his game tonight and his new age Sean Sherk strategy wasn't helping him. Guida should have just stuck to shooting in like crazy.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That was an awesome fight but a little one sided, Kenny was measuring him up and just kept taking it to him more and more.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

best perforance of KenFlo's career, he looked great tonight


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Damn good fights so far.


----------



## Gonzo (May 19, 2009)

ken is tough! just think how tough penn must be!!!


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

I was really hoping for Clay to win. Looks like he's got much more work to do. Congrats to Ken Flo.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

MAN! hey dudeabides, you picked the exact round and maneuver when you told me your prediction! It was the first thing I thought of when I saw it happening! Sweet


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Bah!! Great win for Kenflo, sure Guida will look better in his next fight!

Surprised it took Rogan/Goldie so long to notice the blood after Kenny elbowed up Guida, that shit was pouring out onto the canvas!


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

wow! Florian wooped that behind


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I thought Kenny would probably win but he made that look easy. Poor Guida, so much effort and heart but just doesn't have the skills to hang with the top of the division.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Yay!!!!! Theyre Showing The Fitch Fight!!!!!!!


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

Was there ever any doubt. He really is second only to BJ...


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Love Guida, but this was predictable. He's super-susceptible to submissions.


----------



## Aviver (Aug 27, 2009)

*Clay Guida !*

did anyone else notice that while they were working on his cut after the 1st round, he let out a huge burp. ahaha that was funny


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

yup:thumb02:


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Kenflo seemed miserable before and after the fight!, usually hes grinning etc after a victory yet he seemed to be distant etc, anyone else notice his change in demeanour?


----------



## sickcat (Apr 22, 2007)

Kenflo is going to end up being the Rich Franklin of 155, better then everyone in the division BUT the champ....I bet it feels terrible. 

Unlike Rich though, Kenflo has no other place to go I think.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Grotty said:


> Kenflo seemed miserable before and after the fight!, usually hes grinning etc after a victory yet he seemed to be distant etc, anyone else notice his change in demeanour?


Perhaps it’s the knowledge that at best he’ll only be the #2 light weight fighter (IF he can get by Diego) and NEVER hold the LW belt?:confused02:


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

The Legacy said:


> I see the voting for this one is pretty split.
> 
> I'm picking Kenny because I think he can handle Clay whatever he decides to do. As usual Clay will keep the tempo high and keep coming forward but Kenny is so well rounded I can't see him being bettered by Clay.
> 
> Kenny to win by rear naked choke.


Well said that man. :thumb02:

Kenny looked a bit cautious in the first few minutes, but after he loosened up he looked very good indeed. 

Even though Clay fights at a high pace and he always comes forward, his striking isn't actually that good and Kenny was able to take advantage of that. 

Well done Kenny, onwards and upwards. 

A rematch with Diego Sanchez, anyone?


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I think the rematch with Diego is the most logical next step not only for Kenny but for Diego as well. Having just had a title shot it's too early for Kenny be up for that, and Diego should have another high profile fight as well... to keep his star high for now at least.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

For some reason I kept thinking if Kenny whooped him that bad that it didn't bode well for Diego vs. BJ. It turned out I was right bring on Kenny vs. Diego.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Grotty said:


> Kenflo seemed miserable before and after the fight!, usually hes grinning etc after a victory yet he seemed to be distant etc, anyone else notice his change in demeanour?


He did seem pretty depressed in all of his post fight interviews. I bet he was hoping Diego would pull off the upset so that he would have a chance at getting the belt. I would be bummed I were him and knew the only way I was getting the lw strap is if Bj retires or someone gets very lucky and beats him. Neither is likely to happen anytime soon.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> He did seem pretty depressed in all of his post fight interviews. I bet he was hoping Diego would pull off the upset so that he would have a chance at getting the belt. I would be bummed I were him and knew the only way I was getting the lw strap is if Bj retires or someone gets very lucky and beats him. Neither is likely to happen anytime soon.


The same can be said for WW and MW as well. And if Machida beats Shogun and continues his reign, it would be the same story for LHW as well. If Brock's size proves to be too much then he could be the HW champ for awhile as well. I think that is how it should be. It should take something big to knock off a champion.

Ok got a little off topic. I liked what I saw in Florian's fight. He looked relaxed and he picked his shots, he hurt Guida, and then he finished him with the choke. I really want to see Florian and Diego go at it again. I will be pulling for Diego though! :thumb02:

I think that this fight will definitely happen though. The fans want it, and the fighters want it. It will happen. Just a matter of time!


----------

